
Cave Diving - martin-ro
I saw (2) submits being up-voted or got plenty comments here on HN about caves and diving them. I do make a living as an &quot;hacker&quot; or &quot;engineer&quot; what ever you like to call it. But my passion is diving. Me and my business partner actually working on a start up focused on that sport. For myself the recreational sort of diving became less challenging for several reasons over time. Now I do caves and&#x2F;or very deep dives mostly into caves or wrecks. I just uploaded some of my videos to YouTube (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCB-fZxXha894oN8gPjS_VdA). I had them on my Vimeo (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;user3271006&#x2F;videos) channel only before. I found the comments about these stories (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11658110) very interesting. I&#x27;m still transferring some of the videos from Vimeo to YouTube. AMA.
======
luxpir
The danger! Do you ever get claustrophobic? The basic diving courses I've
taken made me appreciate normal atmospheric pressure, lack of nitrogen build
up and ability to breathe naturally much more than previously :) And that was
in _open_ water.

I was a pretty fearless kid, but I guess if you get out of the adrenalin
habit, or just get old, the fear creeps back in.

What's your take?

~~~
martin-ro
Yes, i do get claustrophobic (rarely, but yes). If the effort to go forward is
hard, you need to take in account that there won't be space to turn around and
swim it head first back. So you need to keep in mind that you might need to
"finger walk" yourself back - backwards! That is sometimes an adrenaline
accelerator and keeps you from doing stupid stuff.

About nitrogen: probably one of the most impotent parts is gas planing: we
transport and switch gases suitebale for the depth.. before every dive there
is a lot of math.

~~~
luxpir
Thanks for getting back to me. I have vague memories of the logical, reasoned
approach helping to squash the irrational fears, so can see a little into how
you handle it. Will check out your vids later, excited to see them.

------
lj4m3s
Hi, thanks for opening this discussion. I have the advanced open water
certification and I would like to try cave diving. first question: with how
many immersions is recommended to start in cave diving ? . 2: which places do
you consider the best for practicing this ?

